# Rookie questions regarding brewing with aeropress



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi all,

New to the forums and came across it whilst researching for a b2c machine. I've since decided I don't want/need one of those and rediscovered my aeropress. I will confess that I've been using ground coffee from the supermarket for the last few weeks (please keep reading!!) but since researching more I want to move things along and start grinding my own beans.

Ive ordered a feldgrind (direct so not sure when I'll get it) and some beans from Foundry both based on recommendations I saw on here. I went for Foundry as they have aeropress recipes on their site for their beans so I think that gives me the best chance of a successful brew fairly quickly - tweaking aside

My questions are as follows -

ill get the beans before the grinder so should I freeze them unopened until the feldgrind arrives?

To defrost is it simply a case of removing bag from freezer and leaving it a few hours?

How best to store beans once opened? I drink 3-4 cups a day so will get through it fairly quickly but have mason jars etc if they are any good?

Milk - I like a splash of milk at the moment. Will I ruin great beans by adding a slosh of milk to an aeropress brew? I'll try it black as I'm sure it will taste great compared to what I'm drinking now!

Thanks for reading and all advice greatly appreciated.

Already eyeing up a kalita wave 185 for brewing for 2 people lol I am a bit all or nothing


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

With the beans, sellotape on the valve and in the freezer is fine, then get out and use, some people advocate bringing them up to temp.

You could put them in the bag in a mason jar, but you are aiming to keep them dark, dry and as airfree as possible. Foundry bags are pretty good for doing all of that. Esp if you are drinking 3-4 a day.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Actually this might be more of a bean based thread? Sorry if it's in the wrong place


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Missy said:


> With the beans, sellotape on the valve and in the freezer is fine, then get out and use, some people advocate bringing them up to temp.
> 
> You could put them in the bag in a mason jar, but you are aiming to keep them dark, dry and as airfree as possible. Foundry bags are pretty good for doing all of that. Esp if you are drinking 3-4 a day.


Thank you, that's helpful


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I would rest for a few days before you feeeze (this is more important for espresso but I personally found it better for Aero too) so when you get them out the freezer you can grind from frozen and brew straight away. Then you could either continue to use from frozen or take the bag out and just seal the bag between use.

A splash of milk? If that's what you prefer then that's all that matters!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I would rest for a few days before you feeeze (this is more important for espresso but I personally found it better for Aero too) so when you get them out the freezer you can grind from frozen and brew straight away. Then you could either continue to use from frozen or take the bag out and just seal the bag between use.
> 
> A splash of milk? If that's what you prefer then that's all that matters!


Thanks Mildred that's good. By resting do you mean literally just leaving them unopened in the cupboard for a couple of days then freezing? Sorry but this is all new and I'm keen to get it right


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Thanks Mildred that's good. By resting do you mean literally just leaving them unopened in the cupboard for a couple of days then freezing? Sorry but this is all new and I'm keen to get it right


Sorry, I should have made it clear. No, not opened. Just leave the bag sealed, as it is exactly when it arrives. The one way valve will allow some gas to escape.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Sorry, I should have made it clear. No, not opened. Just leave the bag sealed, as it is exactly when it arrives. The one way valve will allow some gas to escape.


Great thanks!


----------

